# What are the odds??!!



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 26, 2007)

Some of you may have seen the pic I got of Louis Hamilton's F1 car at this year's Goodwood Festival of Speed. That was the good one, but here's one that was _very_ unlucky...





I mean, come on. What are the odds of capturing the photo in the one frame that the guy's hand was directly over the car?? Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Heck (Jun 26, 2007)

That blows.  They only go by once there?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL... That's funny...


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep. Just once... And that guy was moving his hand pretty quickly, as well. >=(


----------



## NoFilter (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess he was giving you a hand


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 29, 2007)

ohh poooo


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 17, 2007)

NoFilter said:


> I guess he was giving you a hand


*sound of tumbleweeds*

Hope you all enjoyed it, it was just taken with my cruddy P&S. I'm sure I've got more ones a bit like that, I'll take a look...

Edit: Woah. This has turned into a Hot Topic??? Cool!


----------

